# Breast Implant Coverage in ASC



## lindas (Feb 15, 2008)

We have always been paid by Medicare for breast implants with code L8600.  In 2008, however, this code appears on Addendum BB and is listed as an ancillary code with payment indicator "N1" which means it's a packaged service and there is no separate payment. I thought it might be covered under one of the breast reconstruction procedures as a Device-Intensive Procedure but none of the codes have been given this designation (J8 indicator).  

Has anyone figured out how to get breast implants covered?


----------

